# TCD24008A HDD Issues.....



## deeve (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello All, I posted a question in the Help section and it was suggested I swing down here. My original post is here Anyway, my TCD24008A was working great when put away three years go. Now it will shut off while trying to boot after 3-5 mins. I bought a TCD540080 thinking it was the power supply, but after a swap it was still the same. Swapping the HDD's didnt really solve much as the two are not interchangeable, from what I understand. I ran the mfg tools on the HDD and it checked out ok. Could the image go bad sitting in a closet somehow? Any suggestions on where to go next? I really want to get this thing running again....

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You just need to re-program the remote.

After it "Shuts off" press both the TiVo and Pause buttons on your remote and hold for about 5 seconds until the transmit light comes on release then press the number '0' now your DVR should come to life if you press TiVo or Live TV.

Controlling two TiVo DVRs with one remote


----------



## deeve (Oct 9, 2006)

So, when it just shuts off the HDD is fine, but the remote needs to be reprogrammed? Hmm....I'll give it shot.

Dave


----------



## deeve (Oct 9, 2006)

Ahh...you got me all excited, but it didnt work. It still goes to a black screen with the green light on for about 60 seconds before it goes to sleep and will not come back on. Is there a way to check the image or another avenue for it? I was thinking of somehow being able to re-image that drive.

Dave


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Not really sure if it really is the hard drive especially if it passed the manufactures diagnostics.


What screens do you see when the DVR boots?

When you press any key on the remote does the yellow/orange light on the front of the DVR flash?

Put fresh batteries in the remote.


----------



## deeve (Oct 9, 2006)

I see the gray powering up screen then the Tivo shuts down on the full color "almost there just few more minutes" screen. The green light on the front of the unit is the only light that lights up regardless of what buttons on the remote I push. The red transmit button on the remote does light up however. I have not tried replacing the batteries, but will.


----------



## deeve (Oct 9, 2006)

Replaced the battery in the remote and that fixed it...jeez. All this work and that was all it was. LOL...thanks a lot for the tip, I would have pulled my hair out on that one!


----------

